# Acana dry food?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you guys think Acana is a good quality dry food? The makers are Champion Pet Foods, the same as Orijen.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Acana is a pretty decent dry food and they even have a grain free line that's good as well. My ex roommate switched her dog to it when the price of Orijen went up and he did just fine on it (he'd had digestive issues before), so I would recommend it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

the provincial ( grain free) line is good, right now Uno is on the pacifica ( fish) formula and loves it! I'm definitely keep in it in my rotation.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I switched my two Bull terriers to the grainfree "grasslands" for a 16 lb bagful while we went on vacation, my female who has a very sensitive stomach did great on it, no diarreah or puscules on her stomach, but they were happy to go back to raw when I got home!


----------



## pokey (Oct 5, 2009)

Another Acana lover here! Bailey had soft stools on several foods before we switched to the Pacifica grain free. Our older dog has colitis so I am use to soft stools, but Bailey now has normal stools and loves the food also. He is just a puppy so I don't think he has a food allergy, I just think this food works for him; not sure if it is because it is grain free, but it works and we are sticking with it!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

I have 3 dogs and they all are doing wonderfully on Acana grain-free. I rotate the chicken and lamb formulas. Both are excellent.


----------



## aristotle's mom (Nov 17, 2009)

Just want to add my opinion on Acana dry food. I think it is awesome. I feed it to my 10 month shepherd/collie cross. He just loves the lamb and apple. I also feed it to my 2 cats. My 12 year old is diabetic and since switching the cats the the cat version of prairieland, I have been able to reduce the amount of insulin she gets.

I did a lot of research into dog food before deciding on the Acana line. I would recommend it to anyone who asks.


----------

